# kld_list=i915kms: not found



## balanga (Mar 21, 2020)

When booting up I get numerous error msgs saying:-



> /etc/rc.conf: kld_list=i915kms: not found



I have checked for the presence of /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko and it'd definitely present, so I suspect something else may be triggering this error msg. Does that sound likely? Anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## meine (Mar 21, 2020)

Haven't seen it here, but did you check if the proper line is in /etc/rc.conf ?

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```

and if you are still member of the 'video' group?

See the 12.0 Release notes, 7.2 Graphics Support...


----------



## JAW (Mar 21, 2020)

If you are using the i915kms module from ports (or pkg) it should be;


```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```


----------



## balanga (Mar 21, 2020)

I had been using the one from /boot/kernel but the error didn't make any sense  and there was hardly anything installed so decided on a re-install of FreeBSD and that seems to have cleared things up.


----------

